# Feather Duster Calls



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone else out there been using the Feather Duster calls from East Grand Forks ? I used one last fall for the first time (honkers), and was pleasantly impressed.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They are pretty good, very easy to blow.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

They're not too bad. I've blown better calls. The only reason I like it is because I toned it to sound different than my TG Super Mag and SS1. The wood on my duster cracked on both sides so I have it wrapped in electrical tape. Kinda looks *******...just my style :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

the new acrylic calls are the shizz. I love mine.

The new duck call is outstanding,


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I love em but I may be a little biased. The new "Freefall" rocks!


----------



## blugoose (Apr 16, 2008)

I like my wood feather duster alongside another acrylic for different noise. Pretty versatile call that doesn't need a lot o wind. Great call for the price.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Good calls, it's also nice to be able to support a small local company versus a large scale far away one. They are a site sponsor and one of the owners frequents this site. He regularly invites people to come join him at his shop to blow calls, see how they're made, and just shoot the breeze. Can't do that with most of the giants out there.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Chris and Larry do a great job!


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

I like them, have been nothing short of impressed with the way the company is run as well as their willingness to go the extra mile with customer service and the way they represent themselves.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I had great luck last year with my Stage Duster. The big geese seem to really like the sound. I 've had a great time, talking to Chris on the phone and e-mail. The call is good, but the customer services is second to none!

I just got the large Feather Duster decal on the new trailer, looks sharp. 
cannot what to get the trailer finished and put some pics up.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Picked one up a few weeks ago. They look and sound great. Happy to support guys from the site! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Goosepride said:


> Chris and Larry do a great job!


I'll second that! Top Notch!


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

I would hold off on the Feather Duster, they don't really sound very good and from my experience the ones I've seen crack and won't hold up. The bands are always coming off as well.

For $10 cheaper, you should check out the delrin death row calls goose calls. they are way more durable and better sounding!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Go with the Deather Duster! The sound great, are reasonible prices, and easy to learn on. Customer Service is great.

**Edited by dblkluk**


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I have never had a problem with my Feather Duster. If I did, I know it would be taken care of.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

To me, that's a really good statement. If you do have a problem with one of their calls, Chris will certainly fix it in a hurry, not question about that.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone have a chance to get their hands on the new lesser or speck call? Curious about the lesser mainly, but need to pick up a speck call too.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The lesser call is nice. It doesn't quite scream like a Traffic would, but it's got a little more room on the finesse end. It definitely filled the gap that FD had in it's line up.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I had a chance to swing by Feather Duster headquarters today on my supper break and meet Chris for the first time. What a nice guy. He took the time to show me around the shop and how he makes his calls. Had a chance to see the new competition duck call as well as the cackler call (boy is that thing sweet...and loud!) He helped me pick out a new mouth piece for my goose call, too. All-around standup guy. Would deffinately do business with him again.
Thanks again Chris! :beer:


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

I was just stating an opinion. How am I not a credible source? I've seen plenty of feather duster calls with bands falling off. I've also seen a lot of the wood mouth pieces crack up. They don't put a finish coat, or any coat of sanding sealer/poly urethane for that matter, on the wood mouth pieces. This increases their vulnerability to absorb moisture, crack, and fall apart.

**Edited by dblkuk**


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The Cory your thinking about is the guy from freestyle calls. Though he has never gotten charged with anything.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Give it a rest! :roll:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, is all I got to say, Why does crap from close to a year ago keep getting brought up? I realize what happened was a chitty deal. But somethings are better left between the people that it concerns. I don't think you need to come on a site and flame a guy for something he did close to a year ago.

Nuge, have you never done anything wrong? Nick is a stand up guy and is willing to help anyone who has a question about calling. Its crap like this that will keep my business with Feather Duster Calls.

I am not a pro-staffer of fd calls, but I do know when I call chris or larry, I always get a call back. Again, I don't think its quite necessary to keep bringing up what happened between to certain individuals. Especially since one of which is a minor.

All my calls will probably be dusters from now on. I can't complain one bit over anything I have got from chirs. Keep rocking out quality products over at the fd shop.

:beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Guys..

Keep your personal attacks and mudslinging off the boards.


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

Honkerexpress,

Why dont you redirect you comment to shooteminthelips who first decided to bring up this stupid FD- DRC bull. All that I was was doing was giving my opinion like everyone else. I have just as much of a right as anyone else to say how I feel about something. What if I would have said buy a Tim Grounds? I am pretty sure shooteminthelips never would have made that stupid comment about Cory being a felon. And also when someone spreads lies about someone I know, I am not going to put up with it. Cory Loeffler is not a felon and never will be.

Stating such stupid lies will create more drama and could be damaging to both companies.

I have just had bad experiences with my FD calls, maybe it was cuz it was when they first started and they hadnt had their calls perfected yet I dont know. Everyone has their favorite calls and mine just isnt Feather Duster


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why cannot everyone get along and when a peson asks about a call, leave it at that. Don't bring other sutff into the ring. FD calls great calls, easy to blow, great customer service. Though I no longer blow them, I would recommend them to someone who is looking for an easy call to blow.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

well rock on winnipeg then, I would just like to say that I know both companies, I know both owners on a personal level, I just beleive somethings are better left to be worked out with the people it concerns. I guess rock and roll, but this is going no where fast.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to apologize for starting a flame war. The intention of my post was to inquire if anyone else had really liked these Feather Duster Calls as much as I had. Thats all, nothing more. I was hoping (and expected) the discussion would remain on a professional level.

NDMax


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

NDMax said:


> I have to apologize for starting a flame war. The intention of my post was to inquire if anyone else had really liked these Feather Duster Calls as much as I had. Thats all, nothing more. I was hoping (and expected) the discussion would remain on a professional level.
> 
> NDMax


Don't worry about it pal. You can't say something about either company anymore without someone turning it into exactly this. Nothing wrong with your question at all. Everyone just needs to let it go.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There has been a history between the 2 companies, so for someone to knock FD and recommend the other (when there are so many other options) is a sole intent to smear a company and THAT BS DOES NOT FLY HERE.

From the site rules:



> This forum system is not a venue for personal or private vendetta's. Keep your personal business as just that - personal. This forum is not a venue for the resolution of personal disputes with members or companies.


I like them myself, whether they're a sponsor here or not...one is on my lanyard. I think by the abundance of great reviews given on Feather Duster Calls it's safe to assume they make a quality product.

We'll leave it at that.


----------

